# Touching the sky!



## burglar (23 April 2014)

@DeepState
Having "touched the sky", do you exit with a term deposit?


----------



## DeepState (27 April 2014)

burglar said:


> @DeepState
> Having "touched the sky", do you exit with a term deposit?




Burglar...you are a cack!  Term deposits do feature in the mix.  Was thinking about asking a question of the others about their broad arrangements and reasons.  Perhaps we should one day.

TDs form part of our low growth/low inflation component of our portfolio.  We have many other pieces to it, but it's not to be sneezed at given what can be obtained in the market for TDs, which are typically guaranteed by the Feds, and what the Feds themselves issue.  Since they are happy to let this regulatory arb go on, I'm happy to collect.


----------

